# What color is my horse? Honestly?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Id say she is a chestnut/sorrel with flaxen mane/tail. I'm no genetic junky so I'm not sure if the flaxen means anything haha but I would just say that :]


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I will just call her color, "cute".


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chestnut indeed. Arabs are nice and easy


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Chestnut yep. With a flaxen mane.


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

Se now I'd say sorrel mith flaxen main. Totally


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

chaseranya said:


> Se now I'd say sorrel mith flaxen main. Totally


Given that sorrel and chestnut are the same colour, it comes down to breed really. And Arabs are chestnut, never sorrel.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Given that sorrel and chestnut are the same colour, it comes down to breed really. And Arabs are chestnut, never sorrel.


If they are the same colour, how can one that is chestnut not be sorrel?? 

I'd say chestnut (people never seem to use the term sorrel in th UK)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Clava said:


> If they are the same colour, how can one that is chestnut not be sorrel??
> 
> I'd say chestnut (people never seem to use the term sorrel in th UK)


The closest other colours get is saying, for example, light bay and mahogany bay. They are genetically the same thing, but some people use the term sorrel. Even the use of the word is often confusing - some people seem to use it to completely replace the word chestnut, others say chestnut is brown and sorrel is red, some say sorrel has a flaxen mane and tail, others say that chestnut does. 

At the end of the day, it is just a different shade within the same genetic colour. Both sorrel and chestnut are plain red horses with no dilution at all.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> The closest other colours get is saying, for example, light bay and mahogany bay. They are genetically the same thing, but some people use the term sorrel. Even the use of the word is often confusing - some people seem to use it to completely replace the word chestnut, others say chestnut is brown and sorrel is red, some say sorrel has a flaxen mane and tail, others say that chestnut does.
> 
> At the end of the day, it is just a different shade within the same genetic colour. Both sorrel and chestnut are plain red horses with no dilution at all.


 
Right, so that's why we just call it chestnut  In this case a bright chestnut.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She has the exact same coloring as my Arab-he's a chestnut w/flaxen mane, red tail, even the blaze is nearly identical. but he has 4 white socks to keep clean also." A good horse never has a bad color."


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

I love arabians  you get 4 options. Black, Bay, Grey and Chestnut. She's not black based, she's not grey...

So Chestnut it is


----------



## Cas (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely a chestnut, and even more definitely adorable!!!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Clava,

It's the same color, but different breeds/disciplines use different terms to describe it. Sorrel is most commonly used to describe Quarter Horses, or horses in western disciplines. So you'd describe a QH as sorrel, but an Arab or TB as chestnut.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Tapperjockey said:


> I love arabians  you get 4 options. Black, Bay, Grey and Chestnut. She's not black based, she's not grey...
> 
> So Chestnut it is


And/or sabino or rabicanos.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> And/or sabino or rabicanos.


True, but those are on the base color of Bay, Black, Grey or chestnut.. lol.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And if you want to get technical.... Horses only have two base colors (red and black) everything else is a modification or one sort or another.


----------



## princessbroccoli98 (Jan 1, 2012)

i would definitely say chestnut with flaxen mane- SOOOOO pretty!


----------

